# Does anyone use Metricide 14/28 as liquid CO2?



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I've been reading various posts here and on the planted tank about people using Metricide as an alternative to Excel. People say it could be harmful to mosses,crypts and other plants but if diluted to the right concentration it is pretty good. Has anyone here used it? Did you ever find it harmful to any of your plants? I have a 90g tank and now that I've ordered 3-50W led spotlights I'm afraid that I might have to start adding CO2 but I can't afford pressurized CO2 and Excel will also get expensive for a tank my size.

Thanks


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I use metricide 14 diluted to down a 3:2 ratio with water. I have has some melting of plants but that may have been my fault for soaking my anubias too long to get rid of BBA.


----------



## hendy8888 (Sep 10, 2010)

brycon said:


> I use metricide 14 diluted to down a 3:2 ratio with water. I have has some melting of plants but that may have been my fault for soaking my anubias too long to get rid of BBA.


Where do you get your metricide 14? I would like to try it at some point.


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

I got mine from here.

http://vereburn.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=137_449&products_id=9833

Add $28 for shipping (flat rate). This is what I paid for shipping last year so it may be higher now. If you think the shipping cost is high then the best thing to do is get together with your planted tank friends and split the shipping cost.

But if you fly solo, you're still coming out ahead. $23.95 + $28 = $58.70 (taxes in) for a 1 gallon (~3.8 L) of metricide. Using a 3:2 ratio, you can make about 5.7L of your own liquid carbon. And now check out the prices for ~3.8L of Excel from some of the various retailers, you're paying roughly the same price.


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

You are crazy!!! You can buy it from here for $33 CDN including shipping and taxes. It's the same thing just different concentration but I think it's only a diffence of 0.1% glutaraldehyde so dosing shouldn't change
http://www.bowersmedical.com/flyer.php


----------



## brycon (Aug 5, 2014)

mitko1994 said:


> You are crazy!!! You can buy it from here for $33 CDN including shipping and taxes. It's the same thing just different concentration but I think it's only a diffence of 0.1% glutaraldehyde so dosing shouldn't change
> http://www.bowersmedical.com/flyer.php


Nice.  So are you going for it?


----------



## mitko1994 (Dec 12, 2012)

I might. First I want to get the lights and see how my tank does without CO2 if I get algae outbreaks then I will have to order it.


----------



## UnicornStampedes (Jul 10, 2015)

Does dosing metricide 14 replace having any other form of CO2 in the tank or is it just meant to help/supplement? Do I still need other sources of CO2 (like a DIY CO2 generator/pressurized)?


----------



## kyle (Oct 9, 2006)

It all depends on the type of plants you grow and how much time you want to spend working on the Aquarium whether or not you require more or additional Co2. 

There is some debate whether or not the metricide/excel really will benefit the plants. In most cases they say it will not seriously harm the plants and people like the fact that there is extra co2 in the water in case the plants need it, however some plants have been known to melt/die if sprayed with too strong or directly with metricide/excel. Most people don't see a huge growth difference with Metricide as one would with Co2 from Gas form ie DIY or High Tech set ups. 

If you are growing easy growing plants with low or little light , and you are not fighting huge battles with algae (You are doing everything right your tank is happy) I would say you do not require further Co2 Supplement from Co2 in gas form. These are for plants like Like Anubias or Java Ferns Jungle Vals etc, however if you want to see better growth or try your hands at Co2 go for it and try Co2 DIY first you will see a difference

However if you are trying to grow the Difficult/Hard or Medium Hard plants like most red plants or HC dwarf baby tears, UG etc You will most likely need DIY CO2 or a high tech CO2 set up. In my experience all plants enjoy the addition of co2 derived from DIY or High TEch however the high tech set up (with a dual stage regulator )is the best to controlling co2 amounts in the tank over a longer period of time. For instance if you are using DIY Co2 with a specified light and duration and adding Fertilizers at a regimented schedule then the CO2 runs out and you forget to change it for days/weeks you will likely see an imbalace in the tank with algae outbreak especially if using high light. A high tech set up will give a set amount of Co2 that can be easily adjusted to your needs and provided over a longer period of time. The dual stage regulator prevents end of the tank dump which pushes too much co2 into the tank when it is nearly finished ie it does not regulate the amount of co2 at the end.

Some people simply use the excel and metricide to kill certain algaes by using a turkey baster and squirting the algae directly. This does not seem to affect all algeas but some. 

Remember do not add the activator bottle that comes with Metridcide. and Dilute the bottle of Metricide with r/o or distilled water before adding to the tank. I dont have the proper ratio you'll have to google it

Most Dental Supply Stores carry it. IE Call-Dent in Burlington does carry it. 

PS most people such as myself start with 
1) a basic planted tank (just plants maybe substrate and lights) then to 
2) adding liquid CO2, 
3) then to DIY CO2 then 
4) High Tech Co2. 

Its kind of a natural progression, in

A) cost starts low gets more expensive as well as 
B) Time Consuming ie (water changes, trying to balance out the perfect aquarium light/co2/fertilizers/aquascaping etc) More growth means more work in the tank. 

You should also note that with the high tech set up if something is lacking ie ferts, or Co2 you notice the imbalance very quickly ie algae outbreak, as compared to low tech set ups that algee may slowly develope over time maybe weeks instead of day(s)


Sorry for the long winded response; 

Those nice works of planted art you see on the net are like many other things in life; not much of a reward unless they are achieved at the hands of hard work.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I used metricide ( bought a big gallon of it) and i dosed my tank every day with a food syringe. I've also had co2 systems as well and i may say that metricide just does not make the cut. same with excel. sure it works but good luck getting a thick lush carept of baby tears or some other out of this world plant to grow well without real co2. now i use the metricide as an algae killer


----------

